# Bully Sticks



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I was given this site info from Sabine. One of the biggest things she likes about this product is that it is radiation free. Not all bullies are . And from free range bulls. Who'd of thunk bull penis would be good for our dogs teeth. ound: Here's the site info.

Are all bully sticks created equal? What are the differences?

The first thing that one should consider when purchasing bully sticks or any other all natural dog treats is the

country of origin. Most of the bully sticks found in major pet stores are from India or other parts of the world

outside of South America. The living conditions of people and livestock in these countries is less than

appealing and as such we only sell product from free-ranging South American cattle. This cattle is considered

"green cattle" as it is not given hormones or fed feed. This cattle typically grazes freely on open grass fields

and grows naturally. Many people ask why not make bully sticks from North American cattle? The reason for this

is that it is expensive, and also most of the cattle in the US is kept in feedlots and encouraged to grow at a

much faster rate (growth hormones) than free-ranging cattle.

Another difference between bully sticks on the marketplace is whether or not they are vertically drained and then

baked. It is much cheaper to sun dry bully sticks and other natural treats, but it is much riskier as potential

diseases and bugs can enter the product much more easily. All of our treats and chews are all-natural and oven

finished, which is more expensive but keeps the quality of the product high.

We are also routinely asked about "odor-free" bully sticks. Quite simply put there is no such thing. Bully

Sticks are an all-natural beef product and as such should have some odor to them. If you ate a banana or even a

steak your expectation is that it would smell like a banana or a steak..and if it did not you would be concerned.

Many manufacturers currently selling bully sticks wash their products in peroxide (bleach) and other chemicals

which are not healthy but cause the product to have no smell at all. Again, we prefer to offer products which

are truly all-natural and as such they may have a slight odor.

Lastly, we recommend asking the store where you purchase treats and chews like bully sticks from if their

products are irradiated. A lot (most) of the bully sticks on the market today are irradiated (treated by

radiation to reduce the chance of infectious diseases) ours are not. All of our products are lab tested in

country and in the US by both the FDA and USDA and are approved without problem or disease. We don't know about

you but we would not want our dogs treats or food undergoing radiation therapy to make sure that it is safe to

eat. As long as the correct manufacturing processes are in place a bully stick or any other dog treat should

never be irradiated. It is common for manufacturers to hide whether or not their products are irradiated so make

sure to ask!

We hope that this clears up any confusion and answers some of the common questions regarding bully sticks that we

get on a regular basis.

About the Author

Best Bully Sticks is a leading provider of dog treats, bully sticks, antlerz, Sam's Yams, and other dog chews and

treats. They can be found online at

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_6785_159/6_inch_standard_odor_free_bully_sticks.html


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm a little confused, Dave. I went to this website and it said odor free. The article makes it sound like this is bad, as in washed in bleach or chemicals.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> I'm a little confused, Dave. I went to this website and it said odor free. The article makes it sound like this is bad, as in washed in bleach or chemicals.


Here's how they do it. http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/smartlist_159/odor_free_bully_sticks.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's something on irradiation http://landofpuregold.com/store/irradiation.pdf


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just be aware that from an environmental perspective, buying ANY beef products from South America adds to the destruction of the rainforest. (they cut down the forest to provide grazing room for cattle. This is the start of a whole chain of events that are bad for the environment) We won't do that, even for our precious pup.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

However, in the grand scheme of things, it's more destructive to the environment when companies import tons of prime cuts of beef for use in restaurants. Might as well use up the byproducts - nobody is going to kill a bull for his, erm, bully stick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> However, in the grand scheme of things, it's more destructive to the environment when companies import tons of prime cuts of beef for use in restaurants. Might as well use up the byproducts - nobody is going to kill a bull for his, erm, bully stick.


That's why we don't eat at McDonald's either.


----------



## kianboy (Apr 9, 2011)

It doesn't matter how long it actually is, what matter matters most is that your dog is safe. Makw sure that you only give provide bully sticks that are non-toxic.


----------



## empty_nester (Mar 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Just be aware that from an environmental perspective, buying ANY beef products from South America adds to the destruction of the rainforest. (they cut down the forest to provide grazing room for cattle. This is the start of a whole chain of events that are bad for the environment) We won't do that, even for our precious pup.


You might be right if the country of origin is Brazil but Argentina is miles of grassland and the best beef in the world. The cattle are grass fed their entire lives so no feedlots! Sharon


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave. Who new? I just bought the Red Barn flossies. Once they are used up. I will switch to this company.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome kianboy and Empty Nester. Don't hesitate to introduce yourselves. Search for "Introduce Yourself part 2.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Dave 'cause I was a little confused about the odor free comments too...I'm going to order some.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I love order-free "Best Bully sticks". Have been buying from them for a few years. Unfortunately bully sticks are out of Rico's diet. I just gave away the last 50 I had.
:-(


----------



## mine4ever (Apr 18, 2011)

But truly bully sticks are good for your dogs. It serves as an oral hygiene that will spare your dogs from tooth decays, gingivitis and many more. It is a smart choice to give this kind of treat to your dog.

Bully Sticks


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is on her first Bully Stick .. she doesn't seem to LOVE it as much as a rawhide chew, but she has chewed it down in about a week ... it STILL grosses me OUT though ... LOL uke: uke:


----------



## Kelly1001 (Apr 18, 2011)

Need to keep in mind anything that is coming in from South America has to pass extensive USDA and FDA standards, it is part of customs...the differnece in odorless is how they are processed...you really want to go with a company like Organic Bullies to get the best and healthiest products you can...we love them and out dog went from scootching to no scoothing (if you know what I sayin). They can be found here at www.organicbullies.com.

I talked with the customers service rep there and he said they would be carrying New Zealand sticks and American made sticks as well for those that dont like south american.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought the ones Dave's post suggested and I love them...one of the reasons I didn't like the other ones was because of the smell....yuck! but these really have almost no odor at all....although mine can chew one in about 2 days....I think they have bionic teeth or something...amazing...have not found anything they can't destroy yet! I just ordered 6 to try them but plan on ordering more since we are almost out.....


----------

